# Sentra Speaker Sizes



## SentraGurl (Aug 9, 2005)

I currently havea 94 Sentra which I recieved speakers for , for Christmas. I am currently looking to buy a 2001-2005 sentra. I dont want to waste money getting the speakers put in my 94, if Im just gonna be buying a newer car soon! My question is, will my speakers that I have , fit in a newwer sentra. THe size speakers I have are 4x6 and 6 1/2...


----------



## nadir (Dec 25, 2005)

www.crutchfield.com ... find out for urself - they list speaker sizes based on car models.


----------

